
What I learnt building 3 large web applications on an embedded key value store - tonyalaribe
https://medium.com/@tonyalaribe/what-i-learnt-from-building-3-high-traffic-web-applications-on-an-embedded-key-value-store-68d47249774f
======
murukesh_s
A very good read. An interesting point from the article: ">>Also, using an
embedded key value store alongside an embedded indexing engine like
Blevesearch in a compiled language like Golang, means you can truly deploy
single binaries with no external dependencies and no need for post deployment
setups".

I think that most small, medium or even large companies which operate in b2b
or even in niche b2c markets who would never reach the massive scale of
Google/FB/LinkedIns don't need complex architectures involving large scale
databases or micro services. Yet they spent large amount of money for building
datacenters, hiring large team for maintaining the architecture including
system admins, database admins, developers etc.

P.S The author seems to be a developer from Nigeria. It's not very often you
get interesting articles from outside Asia or Western countries.

